# INCRA Ultra Positioner



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Has anyone here have experience with one of these on a router table? And what is you opinion.
Thanks.
Brad


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Brad:

I have the Incra LS Positioner (17") on my router table - for about 15 years, now. It's excellent.

All of Incra's tooling is a bit of an erector-set - if you are old enough to remember them. Lots of pieces, lot of parts, all screwed and nutted together. Of all of their tooling, the Miter Gauge and the Router Table fence are the two standout performers, IMO. I had the Positioner on my cabinet saw for many years, and found it both accurate and a space-hog.

Their LS Positioner takes-up a lot of space to the right of the cutter; and you need the shop space to accommodate this.

On the router table, you can dial-in very precise thicknesses (though, I do think it's a stretch to do dovetails…). For example, I make my own Festool Domino biscuits. I do dust collection through the cutter plate, not the fence.

If I can provide any additional information, please let me know.
MJCD


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you. It looks awfully interesting.
I answered an ad and wound up with this for $100


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

+1 That's a deal IMO as long as you have the space. A friend loved his but sold it because his router is in his TS wing it was constantly in the way and just took up too much space. But you can always sell it for at least what you paid for it.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

you suck,, you stole that for 100 dollars. i have the ls 17 and love it. was useing a porter cable dovetail jig for years.since purchase if the incra there;s no looking back. it makes perfect dovetails and all kinds of beautiful joinery. I made these boxes the first week I had mine.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm looking at how versatile this thing is. I'm going set up some kind of anchor system to use it both on the RT and TS. He threw in two boxes of Grizzly dovetail bits, ½ and ¼. Looks like it's been sitting around awhile, but hardly used.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ruger, that is some gorgeous stuff. I hope I can get there one day.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

anybody can do it with the LS system. thats why it stands above anything I have used. directions are easy to follow even for an old fart like me. I have it mounted to an old unisaw.the saw still









a work in progress.


----------



## MoneyMike (Jan 30, 2020)

For those of you who have used the LS Positioner to make dovetails would anyone like to comment on how they ensure the bit is centered. It seems to me that centering the bit is essential. I spent a long time centering the bit on the boards to only find out that I was off by a 64th from being perfectly centered. I know this because 2 corners of the box, the tops and bottoms are perfectly flush, the other 2 corners there is an offset of about a 32nd between the mating boards both on the top and bottom. Flipping the pin boards and rotating them causes this error (actually it doubles the off-center error). Needless to say I am not all that happy at the moment. Anyone care to describe their bit/board centering technique that ensures better accuracy that a 64th.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Incra joinery fences are great on a router table. I have been using a since discontinued Twin Linear Incra system for over 20 years and it performs as well today as when it was new. Nothing matches their accuracy, adjustability and repeatability. They will take your router table use to a higher level. Buy one of the LS setups and you will never want to return to inferior fence systems. Yes, if you couldn't tell, I like Incra tools! Maybe pricey upfront, but they have great support and will last for years if properly maintained.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a TS-LS that is shared between the TS and router table insert in the right hand wing. This shares the cost of the fence across two tools.

It's precise, repeatable, and above all, FAST to use. If your time is worth anything at all the time saved not rap-tapping the fence and being able to shift the fence without having to stop/start the saw will pay for itself in no time.

Baseline accuracy is instantly 1/32" +-0.002 every time. Need it tighter than that? Micro adjust wheel clicks off a thou at a time. 









I also have the Incra M1000 miter gauge:








The miter fence has the same accuracy and repeatability as the TS-LS rip fence for crosscuts

Another Incra product I can't do without is the Incra rules. Putting a .5 mm pencil slot in the rules is pure genius.


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the LS on my RT and PM-66 cab saw. Centering the bit is extremely essential. I center the bit using a dial caliper and a small diameter straight bit on a piece of scrap ripped to the same width as the stock I'm cutting; cut scrap boards while cutting your stock to use for centering and bit height setting. Make a short cut, measure to each side and split the difference, then adjust with the micro adjuster and repeat until it's correct. Only takes a few minutes. I keep a separate tape scale in the positioner for this and zero it at the board center; leaving the primary scale at zero to the table/router allows me to easily reset for non-dovetail cuts. Once that and bit height are set dovetails are a snap. I love being able to cut a stack of boards at one time. Use a sacrificial board at the end of the stack if you get tear-out. Another tip for dovetails is to make initial cuts with a straight bit then finish with the dovetail bit.

Another tip, when cutting double dovetail or double-double box inlays as shown in the examples, cut long pieces flat on the table then cross cut to match your stock thickness. You'll mess some up so cut more than you need. That's easier than going thru a second setup!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I aslo have this system on my router table (the previous version), most excellent!

You should be able to download the instructions where they cover the centering. Basically you run a piece of stock the same width as your project through the cutter twice, flipping end for end each pass (centered by eye). Measure the distance from the cut groove to each side of the stock to determine the offset, then micro adjust the fence 1/2 the difference. Very accurate!

I have an auxiliary fence with a DC port and other fixture attachment points on my Incra and the added weight makes the micro adjust a bit more complicated. When adjusting away from the bit, I gently push a bit with my thumb when turning the dial to help it move the (heavy) fence. The micro adjust works fine for pushing towards the fence.


----------

